# wie fängt man am besten kleine Jungfische im Teich?



## homer_killer (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

in meinem Teich schwimmen viel zu viele junge kleine Gründlinge/Goldelritzen/Goldfische (so ca 5cm) aber die sind einfach zu schnell um die mit einem Käscher zu fangen. Ich habe mir schon extra einen mit einem großen Netz gekauft aber habe ich 30 Minuten ganze vier kleine Fische gefangen  Ich müsste aber so gefühlt >200 Fangen. Wie macht man das am besten? Reuse?

Ach ja - wer will kann gerne welche geschenkt haben in 53604 Bad Honnef - wenn er/sie diese gefangen bekommt 

Thx
Sven


----------



## Lion (28. Juni 2016)

hallo Sven,
ich würde ein größeres Netz auf den ganzen Teichboden verteilen, an den 4 Ecken Seile anbringen und dann
nach 1 bis 2 Tagen, wenn die Fische sich am Netz etwas gewöhnt haben, an den 4 Ecken das Netz wieder
nach oben ziehen, somit müßten die meisten Fische im Netz sein, wo Du dann selektieren kannst.
Viel Erfolg wünscht Léon


----------



## homer_killer (28. Juni 2016)

Also in meinem Teich wuselt so alles mögliche dazu gibt es Unterwasserpflanzen und zwei Seerosen - ich glaube das geht nicht so gut. Dazu bräuchte ich ein sehr großes Netz (Teich ist so 8x5m) mit sehr kleiner Maschenweite.

Könnte eine Köderfischsenke funktionieren?


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sven,
ich kann nur beschreiben, wie ich das mit meinem Moderlieschennachwuchs gemacht habe...und zwar erfolgreich.
Als erstes brauchst du einen Behälter für die Zwischenhälterung. Ich habe seinerzeit eine Regentonne mit Teichwasser gefüllt und eine Pumpe mit Sauerstoffsprudler rein gehängt. Das ganze im Schatten.
Dann habe ich auch mit einem Kescher gearbeitet. Aber immer nur eine kurze Zeit. Wenn ich mal so 10 Kleine gefangen hatte habe ich aufgehört und frühestens am nächsten Tag (eher am übernächsten) wieder weiter gemacht. Deshalb auch die Zwischenhälterung.
Die ganze Aktion hat sich sicherlich über 14 Tage hingezogen. Die Fischen lassen sich schnell verschrecken und dann geht nichts mehr. Deshalb immer nur ein bisschen im Teich rummachen und dann wieder eine Pause...zum Glück vergessen die Kleinen ja ziemlich schnell.
petra


----------



## Lion (28. Juni 2016)

homer_killer schrieb:


> Also  Dazu bräuchte ich ein sehr großes Netz (Teich ist so 8x5m) mit sehr kleiner Maschenweite.


evtl. kannst Du ein Teichnetz welches sehr günstig ist benutzen.

Siehe z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vogelschutzn...014bf3879185bd4fa4a76a&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&

Die Seerosen werden auch mit anderen Hilfsmittel leiden, aber mit einem großen Netz gibt es den kleinsten Stressfaktor für Dich und für die Fische.
Kannst evtl. die Fische zu einer Seite treiben, dann das Netz ab Mitte Teich einlassen, (2 Personen) mittig bleibt das Netz oben und die 2 anderen Enden
an Besenstiele befestigen und langsam über den Boden einbringen, so dass die Fische natürlich über dein Netzt bleiben !

Ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag.
VG. Léon


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2016)

*wie fängt man am besten kleine Jungfische im Teich?*

mit einem __ Hecht !


----------



## lockenwolf (29. Juni 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand so eine Reuse ausprobiert? Das klingt ja äußerst vielversprechend:


----------



## Schuppenklaus (29. Juni 2016)

*Bau dir eine PET-Reuse:*

Nimm eine durchsichtige Plastikflalsche und schneide sie am oberen Drittel quer durch. Dann drehst du den Kopf (ohne Verschlußkappe) um und schiebst in in das untere Zweidrittel. Von aussen machst dun nun viele kleine Löcher in die Flasche. Fertig ist die PET-Reuse. Nun legst du in die Flasche ein bisschen Fischfutter und hängst das ganze mit einer Schnur ins Wasser (z.B. waagerecht). Die kleinen Fische werden nun durch den umgedrehen Verschlußhals in die Flasche schwimmen. Am nächsten Tag ziehst du die Flasche mit deinen kleinen Fischen raus.
Hat bei mir immer geklappt und kost nix.
*Viel Spaß beim angeln.*


----------



## sugger1234 (29. Juni 2016)

Schuppenklaus schrieb:


> *Bau dir eine PET-Reuse:*
> 
> Nimm eine durchsichtige Plastikflalsche und schneide sie am oberen Drittel quer durch. Dann drehst du den Kopf (ohne Verschlußkappe) um und schiebst in in das untere Zweidrittel. Von aussen machst dun nun viele kleine Löcher in die Flasche. Fertig ist die PET-Reuse. Nun legst du in die Flasche ein bisschen Fischfutter und hängst das ganze mit einer Schnur ins Wasser (z.B. waagerecht). Die kleinen Fische werden nun durch den umgedrehen Verschlußhals in die Flasche schwimmen. Am nächsten Tag ziehst du die Flasche mit deinen kleinen Fischen raus.
> Hat bei mir immer geklappt und kost nix.
> *Viel Spaß beim angeln.*


hast ein Bild wie das ausschaut bei dir


----------



## lollo (29. Juni 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand so eine Reuse ausprobiert?


Hallo,
ja, beim ersten Mal hatte es noch geklappt, und ich bekam einige raus. Beim nächsten mal hatten sie mich .

Mit einer __ Senke ist es das gleiche, egal welches Futter drin lag, da gingen sie dann von unten dran.


----------



## Schuppenklaus (29. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe, man kann das erkennen. Nimmst viel Flaschen, fängst du viele Fische. Nimmst wenig Flaschen, dauert es länger.


----------



## homer_killer (29. Juni 2016)

Geil: "Er hat Pech"


----------



## Schuppenklaus (29. Juni 2016)

Schreib mal, ob es geklappt hat Ich habe damit jedenfalls fast immer alles Kleingemüse rausgefangen.


----------



## homer_killer (29. Juni 2016)

mach ich - bastel gleich heute Abend noch was 8)


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

Ich sag mal:
immer mit der Ruhe und alles dauert seine Zeit.
Plan mal - egal mit welcher Methode - mind. 14 Tage ein. Die Kleinen sind nicht dumm und lernen schnell. Immer mal wieder Pausen machen und die Ruhe bewahren.
petra


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Juni 2016)

Sensationelle Zeichnung!


----------



## homer_killer (30. Juni 2016)

gestern nach 4 Stunden einen ganzen __ Gründling gefangen mit 2 Flaschen gefangen
Heute morgen trieb noch ein Unterteil einer Flasche im Teich, der Rest war wo auch immer. Wahrscheinlich hat einer der größeren Kois ein wenig gespielt ... Also alles am Wochenende eine Qualitätsstufe besser noch mal.

Aktuell verschiebt sich gerade die aber Prio da bei mir immer ein __ Reiher am Teich steht  - keine 5 Min weg schon ist der wieder mit den Füßen im Wasser --- Aaaargh


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

Aber der fischt doch auch die Kleinen...ohne deinen Aufwand...heraus.
petra


----------



## homer_killer (30. Juni 2016)

die kleinen wären OK - es fehlen aber auch schon mittelgroße Kois


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2016)

homer_killer schrieb:


> gestern nach 4 Stunden einen ganzen __ Gründling gefangen mit 2 Flaschen gefangen


OT Der arme Gründling, jetzt ist er halbiert  OT


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2016)

Hi,

bei mir kommt die Tage die Radikalmethode zum Einsatz. 100.000l Wasser raus um alle !!! Fische aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Ansonsten wärs unmöglich alle "unerwünschten" aus meinem 130qm2 Teich raus zu bekommen.

der Pool zum Zwischenlagern wird schon mit Teichwasser gefüllt. Wird die Tage an Interessenten wohl 5-6 Koi (ein Asagi um 50cm, 4-5 Shusui um 20cm) rund 20 Goldschleien, um die 40-50 Goldrotfedern, einige __ Sonnenbarsche zum abholen geben

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (16. Juli 2016)

hallo Frank,
kannst Du dieses hier im Forum dokumentieren?
Bilder, Video,
Freue mich darauf.
VG. Léon


----------



## homer_killer (17. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt bei Amazon eine günstige Köderfischreuse gekauft - funktioniert prima und ich hole aktuell so pro Tag 30-50 kleine Fische raus. 
Hab schon hier regional inseriert aber scheinbar will keiner die kleinen Gründlinge, Elritzen und Goldfische haben - und nu?


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2016)

homer_killer schrieb:


> Amazon eine günstige Köderfischreuse gekauft - funktioniert prima und ich hole aktuell so pro Tag 30-50 kleine Fische raus.


Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Ares (19. Juli 2016)

homer_killer schrieb:


> - funktioniert prima und ich hole aktuell so pro Tag 30-50 kleine Fische raus.
> Hab schon hier regional inseriert aber scheinbar will keiner die kleinen Gründlinge, Elritzen und Goldfische haben - und nu?


Hi,
Versuch doch mal über einen Aushang am "schwarzen Brett" im Supermarkt  oder "E..y Kleinanzeigen" ein neues Zuhause zu finden.
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2016)

heute sind alle Fische raus gekommen. Ich mußte dabei feststellen das der __ Reiher die letzte Zeit fleisig war

von den noch im Frühjahr vorhandenen 5-6 Koi war nur noch der große Asagi und 2 Shusui da
von der Goldrotfedern auch nur noch Jungfisch unter 15cm vorhanden (die adulten von 20-25cm alle wech)
die 3 Albinowaller waren leider auch nicht mehr vorhanden

die 3 Riesendöbel waren wenigsten noch da, ebenfalls 7-8 "große" __ Sonnenbarsche (und wieder hunderte Jungfische)
ebenfalls die dicke Goldschleienmama und um 20 Jungtiere
jede Menge Rotaugen (meißt fingerlange Jungfische) und etliche fingerlange Minibleie - deren beiden Elterntiere hab ich eventuell zwischen den größeren Rotaugen in Kescher übersehen

die eingeschleppten __ Shubunkin sind bis auf 2 auch weg

__ Muscheln hat es 4 erwischt (ich nehme an das waren die die ich vor 2 Jahren erst nach Tagen im rausgeholten Schlamm gefunden hatte da sie sich vor 2 Jahren net mehr eingruben bzw. von Einlegeort entfernten, 8 große hab ich wiedergefunden, auch eine 4cm Jungmuschel

nach dem entschlammen (in 2 Jahren hat sich in der 1,6m Tiefenzone  durch die Fütterung und sch.... schon wieder fast 40cm Schlamm angesammelt) kommen von den Fischen nur die Rotaugen und __ Döbel wieder in den Teich - die wühlen wenigstens net im Bodengrund rum (mußte wieder zentnerweise Kies umschaufeln) und fressen auch keine Unterwasserpflanzen die ja nun auch endlich wieder rein sollen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> 3 Albinowaller waren leider auch nicht mehr vorhanden


Schade.....auch keine mehr im Schlamm?


----------



## homer_killer (20. Juli 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link?


https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UN878AO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schade.....auch keine mehr im Schlamm?



nee, leider net  
Jetzt muß ich wohl doch erst mal ein paar __ Hechte für meinen Löschteich besorgen um die Goldfischplage darin einzudämmen

MfG Frank


----------

